
The Surprising Truth About Raising Your Seed Round from VCS - laurex
https://medium.com/swlh/the-surprising-truth-about-raising-your-seed-round-from-vcs-a0e6af038e46
======
bbcvvvhhh
This sounds like a bunch of frat boys helping each other out. It’s not so much
whether an idea works but whom you know. I think this is the type of thing
Peter Theil mentioned about SF being monoculture. Makes me kind of sad it’s no
longer about meritocracy and more about joining the club.

------
DerekL
Title is misspelled: it should say “VCs”, not “VCS”. If you capitalize the _s_
, it looks like part of the abbreviation. (Version control system? Video
Computer System?)

